# Adding charcoal and hardwood briquettes to existing coals...



## kitchenelf (Jul 27, 2008)

...versus starting a chimney and adding that way.  I just want to confirm that I can do it this way.  I don't want to smoke the chickens for 5 hours - I want the heat hotter to smoke in less time as they turn out juicier that way.  So, I'm thinking if I can add a couple cups of charcoal/wood briquettes every hour or so it might help keep the temp up.

Am I thinking right?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 27, 2008)

I like your thinking, if you are using lump charcoal...if using briquettes, then I would pre burn/light in a chimney. Then you could start with a bigger/hotter fire, and think "roasting" not smoking!


----------



## Wart (Jul 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Am I thinking right?



You sure are thinking right. I'm going to be doing it this afternoon.

I do direct smoking with the meat directly over lump and wood chunks.

With direct smoking, or roasting I guess, enough fuel to last a sufficient time can't be lit at once because the fire would be way too hot.

The issue is the fresh fuel has to be added with enough lead time so it will lite before the existing fuel burns out. I visit the fire every 15~20~30 minutes*.

A handy tool for fire management is a old/cheap pair of tongs. *OTOH I have a fire door that allows me to access the fire plate / grate without having to open the lid.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

So, how was the chicken?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your help in my "hour of need" Andy.  Check out the Birthday pics in my profile.  I smoked it for about 3 hours and then did about 45 minutes (more or less) in the oven to finish it quickly.  It was GREAT!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks delicious.  I knew it would.


----------



## QSis (Jul 29, 2008)

Chicken looked fantastic, KE! 

As did the "Smashed Radishes and Cukes"!

Great job!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 29, 2008)

QSis said:


> Chicken looked fantastic, KE!
> 
> As did the "Smashed Radishes and Cukes"!
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy and Lee - and Lee - I LOVE those radishes and cukes, very refreshing!


----------

